# Immigration after 1 year of work



## move2canada (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi

I am a software engineer(non managerial) working in US. I plan to immigrate to Canada and not Quebec in particular. The NOC list doesnt contain any non managerial IT engineering entry. But I have heard that if one can arrange for
a work permit and a permanent job position, I can apply for permanent residency 
even as a software developer provided I pass the points based test. But again,
canadian experience doesnt change the NOC description of my job. SO it looks counter iintuitive.
Can anyone please shed some light?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you sure your job is not on the list? What is your job title/skills currently?

Have you tried the eligibility test here? This got me when I looked on there, but IT workers are come under the category "Natural and Applied Sciences and Related Occupations"
Immigrating as a worker: am I eligible?

Also make sure you are eligibale for enough points: Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test

And checked your skill level on NOC list?
Search The National Occupational Classification
Select "Index of titles" > "Skill type and skill level" > "2 - Natural and Applied Sciences and Related Occupations" > "A - Occupuations usually require university education". Sometimes your job title does not match what the NOC list uses exactly, but read the job descriptions to find a good match.

I just ran this through the tool with my job title (C# Web Applications Developer") and got told that i may be eligible if i have pre-arranged work (since I too am non-managerial).


Hope that helps.
Jim


----------



## move2canada (Dec 5, 2010)

You are great 
my job description is "C# developer" but title is "software engineer"
so I believe even my description can fit despite my title causing a problem

I remember even in the forum there was a popst that engineer is considered a restricted and licesned occcupation in Canada but you can use your description to bypass those restrictions PROVIDED you have a job offer

I havent yet tried the skills accessment but before I apply I will make sure I gather enough language proficiencies to pass the test 

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent. It confused me when I first looked as well, because they don't have a separate IT category. "Natural and Applied Sciences and Related Occupations". I looked through all the categories before I found in here when i first looked. Just couldn't believe it wouldn't be an in demand skill! Looks like you have same skillset as me though.

I also read somewhere about restricted and licensed occupation... haven't looked into yet but let me know if you find out any more info.

Try the self assessment test anyway, it will tell you which areas you are getting low points and so at least you know where you can improve.

good luck.


----------



## move2canada (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, same skill sets; but my employer(current or former) doesnt give letters referring job description....but it is a software giant and I have an expereince certificate telling that of a Software Development Engineer.....
so I believe experience wont be a problem....

now I dont know french a lil and will learn and get certified in year and half; however I had a masters from a decent university in USA, so I will get points for age,
education and english....

thanks for your help


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't need to know french, unless you are planning on going to Quebec. You do get some extra points if you know french though, so if you are borderline it is definately worth doing a course.

I did french from age 11-16yrs... now being 30 years old, I have pretty much forgotten all of it. I have my GCSE certificates (got grade B)... I wonder if that is too long ago for me to be able to claim some extra points...

good luck.


----------



## move2canada (Dec 5, 2010)

I may or may not be borderline but points do help in case in near future they increase pass marks. French is a lovely language and learning and certification opens doors for Australia or France(this one is very tough,I am hearing they may be more lenient later on engineers) immigration as well.

As a matter of fact I am learning about immigration opportunities and scope after immigration to few countries, and this website is helping me a lot(I have posts in multiple forums in this site)


----------



## CarolynH (Dec 9, 2010)

You might also look at Provincial Nominee Programs (PNP), which are run by each individual province and target prospective immigrants in certain occupations. If you qualify, that can be a faster route to permanent residence than immigrating under one of the federal programs. The Citizenship & Immigration Canada website has links to the PNP programs in each province.


----------



## move2canada (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome Carolyn,
I know of Alberta and Quebec, and I believe its easier for H1B workers. However,
this program may limit the immigrant to those sections of Canada only. Isnt it?


----------

